# Strange and embarassing odor



## Linda mac (Feb 24, 2002)

I wonder if any of you ladies have experienced this problem. It's embarrassing for me even to talk about, but since no one else has been able to help me, here goes.Several years ago, after a series of really severe sinus infections, where I had been on antibiotics (Cipro) for almost a year, I noticed that I had a very offensive vaginal odor. I tried douching, suppositories etc., but nothing worked. I went back to my doctor and explained what was going on. He said I probably had a bacterial infection, that the "healthy" bacteria in my vaginal area had been killed by the antibiotics, and this other "opportunistic" bacteria had taken over. He prescribed another antibiotic...can't remember the name, but I couldn't tolerate it, it gave me such abdominal pain. I saw an OB-GYN who suggested that I wear a tampon comstantly (and she was a woman!).I have tried evrything, and the only improvement I have ever noticed is when I have been on an antibiotic for some other reason (Cipro again, since I am allergic to most antibiotics). The odor disappears completely while I am on the antibiotic, but always returns. I've also tried yogurt suppositories, and they have helped somewhat, but basically I change my underwear at least three times a day, and use personal wipes all day long.Please, have any of you ever gone through this, and hopefully, found a way to get rid of it.Luilu


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

My sister went thru the same thing..She had severe endo and always complained of "the odor"...But she eventually had a hysterctomy and the odor went away...I dont know if it had a connection or not,,,but she needed the radical surgery as she was very ill. Also a girl I work with always complained of an odor too...She would take baby wipes with her,,to "freshen up"...she also has severe endo...


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I don't have the problem. You might try probiotics though becausec when I took VSL3 it gave me a hay like odor and I didn't know which end it was coming from. I think probiotics work inside out and if they can change the odor of gas(believe me they do - both VSL3 and PB8 did that in two days) it might work on other odors too. With my PB-8 bottle there came a sample for Yeast Defense and I saw the ingredients- it had chlorophyll( an odor killer) as well as some probiotics in it. They said you should take both PB8 as well as Yeast defense for optiomal health. Maybe you could start with the PB8 and then add Yeast Defense to it if it doesn't work. Just an idea.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Luilu,Were any of your meds Flagyl? I recall a time when I was going to a homeopathic (sp) dr and he kept giving me Pencillin VK for my infection. Well, the infection never went away and I continued to have an odor because I wasn't treated with the proper meds for a bacterial infection. I went to my GYN and was given Flagyl and it immediately cleared up. By that time, of course, my husband also had to take it to keep it away because it will reoccur if both partners aren't treated. You might want to check into that. They also make a vaginal cream called Metrogel now. Good luck.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Because antibiotics temporarily resolve the problem, it does sound like BV. This happens when normal bacteria grows out of control if there aren't enough lactobacilli to keep them in check. Ironically, while antibiotics initially help the problem, in the long run they kill off the lactobacilli and make it worse. One way you can test for this at home is to get a strip of pH (litmus) paper at the pharmacy or health food store. If your discharge has a higher pH than 4.5 (on the alkaline side), you probably have a bacterial overgrowth. You will also notice that the odor gets worse after intercourse, because this makes your pH less acidic. Some women swear by douching with a 50-50 mixture of household hydrogen peroxide and water to help with the odor, but I don't think it's a good idea to do this long-term. Neither are repeated courses of antibiotics. The doctor should be looking at ways of restoring a natural, harmonious balance of lactobacilli, bacteria and yeast. In fact, I've been referred to a specialist (50 miles from my home!) who's supposed to be expert at doing just that. I don't presently have an infection, but I was told I have ZERO lactobacilli.


----------



## Linda mac (Feb 24, 2002)

Thank you so much for your replies!! I couldn't wait to get home from work to see if there were any responses!







I have never had endometriosis. I actually went through the change, and it's been eight years since I had a period







I never had any problems getting pregnant either.Has the girl you work with been on antibiotics Kristine? Maybe that's what's doing it to her too.Bonniei; I have no idea what probiotics are!Is it something I can get at the health food store?Patty; Yes, Flagyl was the name of the other antibiotic that the Doctor gave me. I recognized the name as soon an I saw it!I couldn't tolerate it. I had the most awful stomach pains when I tried it.Ziglady; What is BV? The doctor did say that the mormal balance of bacteria had been destroyed. I will certainly do the tests you suggested. How does one add lactbacilli? Is that what is in Yogurt, and acidophilus supplements? I would be real interested in hearing what your new doctor says.You know, I just remembered this, all of the swabs they took from me came back negative for anything, yet I know there's something out of whack because the odor disappears if I'm on antibiotics.Anyway, thanks again, all of you. It was such a relief to actually talk abou this! Bless you all!Luilu


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Probiotics are good bacteria, generally meant for the intestine. Yeast Defense is made of beneficial vaginal bacteria.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

oops I forgot to add you should be able to get it at a health food store. Or check out http://webvitamins.com/product.aspx?number...geted+Formulass


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Luilu, BV just stands for "bacterial vaginosis." It's not really an infection, just an imbalance. A few days ago I started taking Culturelle acidophilus (by mouth) to help repopulate my lactobacilli. Believe it or not, I think I'm already seeing some improvement. Just my luck, I'll have a remission when I go see the expensive and distant specialist--then get worse afterward!


----------



## Linda mac (Feb 24, 2002)

Thank you all, once again. I am now feeling so much more confident that there is something that can be done. I didn't have the chance today, but there is a really good health food store quite near my home. I'll be off there, list in hand, probably tomorrow!  Luilu


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Luili,If all else fails, please ask your dr about the Metrogel cream for bacterial infections. I'm sorry that you couldn't take the Flagyl --- it has been a lifesaver for me!!! But, the Metrogel works just as well.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Oh, BTW Luili, did you take the Flagyl with food? That might have been the problem.


----------



## Linda mac (Feb 24, 2002)

Hi Patty; yes, I did take the Flagyl on a full stomach, which my doctor said I should do. I have a real problem with antibiotics, but this one was the only that caused me pain!I am seeing my doctor next week , and will ask him about the Metrogel.Thanks Patty  Luilu


----------



## Linda mac (Feb 24, 2002)

I wanted to revive this thread to thank Persian, Bonniei, Ziglady and Patty...thanks to your good advice, my embarrassing problem seems to be lessening! Once again, thank you so much for taking the time to share.







Luilu


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

So glad we were able to help, Luilu . Take care!


----------

